# falling back into the hole..



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

stopped posting because i thought it wasnt helping me to keep dwelling on all of it, things were going ok....have my daughter for the WHOLE weekend for once, decided to goto the beach and needed to grab swimmers from the ex. Was all nice and friendly, was invited into the house because daughter needed to change clothes, then i saw remnants of valentines day....her other man and her had stuff lying around everywhere, flowers and such....for some reason it just absolutely set me off...my ex apologized and said she forgot that stuff was there...

im now having a hard time keeping a straight face for my daughter...we went to the beach and it was fun and all but as soon as we left where i had time to think its just been getting worse again. The way i feel right now is just everythings against me....i think i need to go back on anti depressants or goto councilling or something for real this time...

i originally tried everything to get my ex back....including showing her my changes (which she admitted she saw) and then i eventually came to the realization i dont want her, but how come im still affected by things like this? and when it does affect me why do i feel like im dying inside?...


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am sorry Gilgamesh. : ( Focus on your daughter this weekend and have a FANTASTIC time with her!!! Don't focus on yesterday....you can't change it.....put all of your energy into TODAY!! Have a great day!! Remember...you are not alone in this.....you have all of us here.


----------

